# Ruggles Reef



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey friends, my brother and I are heading to Lake Erie and so I'm putting together a GPS Coordinates list for some of the locations I'd like to try (shoals/reefs/dumping grounds/etc). I've seen a lot of folks speak highly of Ruggles Reef, but can't seem to find it on my maps. Can someone help me with the coordinates? Thanks to all


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Ruggles is between Huron and Vermilion close to shore. With all the wind and rain and the water temp going up the bite will be better off shore a little.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone on here can correct me if I'm wrong, but if you have the GPS coordinates for cranberry creek marina (approximately halfway between Huron and Vermillion) you would have the coordinates for Ruggles. Its a large "point"/"reef" that extends from shore. The reef is a little east of cranberry. Great place to launch a smaller boat from cranberry and literally in seconds you are on Ruggles fishing. If you hear of fisherman referring to fishing by the "castle" next to cranberry. That's the ruggles reef area. The "castle" is a huge estate that you won't miss. Hope this helps.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

We fish out of there alot don't have the GPS coordinates lol always use that land mark to get us close to it


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Cranberry Creek is 41 23.001
82 28.422


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Go out of cranberry and veer slightly east in front of the "Castle" he mentioned. Its a great area from late May on. You dont have to go far from Cranberry marina and you will be on fish. Usually 32-36' for me. Move around if not biting. Always hungry fish there somewhere.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks to all for your info. My brother and I will be staying in a cabin at East Harbor and we're looking forward to our first trip to Lake Erie June 20-26.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

There's plenty of spots closer to East Harbor than Ruggles. There's Cedar Pt. and Huron dump on your way there. You should still have good fishing around Kelley's Island in late June. Ask the local fishermen what's hot. Good luck. Ruggles is usually reliable, and there are fish close to shore. It's been quite a few years since I fished there, but had some great days fishing the humps and bumps from Mouse Island to Marblehead within a mile or two from shore (after all the early-morning boat traffic has roared past that area).


----------

